# When do you plan to get your next PC? And what will it be like?



## cst1992 (Jan 10, 2021)

I built my current PC in February 2016. I put an i5-4690K in it, alongwith an SLI-compatible motherboard, 2x8GB of DDR3 RAM, a GTX 970, and a Seasonic 650W Gold PSU.
Also, I chose my motherboard because it had a few features:
* SLI support if I wanted to add another 970
* M.2 socket support for fast NVMe SSDs(I have a Samsung 970 Evo Plus in it, however running at quarter speed)
* ATX form factor, for expandability
* Good VRMs and all, for peace of mind when overclocking(It's an Asus Z97-A)

Plus, my case has:
* dedicated space in the top for a 2-fan 240mm radiator
* cutouts for watercooling(no plans for that though)
* modular design, to make hardware upgrades easy

This PC is 5 years old now, but still no problems with it, apart from maintenance. However, in a couple years, it'll again be time to get a new PC built.

In my next PC, I'd like to have the following:

* A 7nm Intel CPU with at least 8 cores - 4 cores in my 4690k are not enough in today's world, and Intel has better single-core performance than AMD
* DDR5 RAM support - the Haswell architecture was the last to support DDR3. As a result, I'm unable to get RAM to upgrade my system's memory capacity. I'd like to avoid this.
* A STIM(soldered TIM) processor like the i9-9900K - that'll eliminate the need to delid
* A few parts ported that I have currently running in my PC:

1. My Samsung 970 Evo Plus SSD. My motherboard only supports NVMe upto PCIe 2.0 x2, causing the drive to run at quarter speed.
2. My 3060Ti. Bottlenecked by the CPU.
3. A 1080p or 1440p monitor. I haven't felt the need to get a 4K monitor yet - when I built this PC I used my old 1440x900 monitor, and then a 1080p IPS monitor from Dell. Still running well, but in case it dies, I'd want to get a 1440p monitor, but at the moment, nothing bigger.
4. My Seasonic PSU. Today's hardware consumes more power than yesterday's, but a 650W PSU should still be enough.
5. Any 2.5" drives that I'm running.

What are you waiting for to see in your next PC? Because of wonky pricing, it's not an ideal time to source parts for your next PC, but still, I'm sure people must be planning


----------



## Hyderz (Jan 10, 2021)

Ive set myself until 2025 before i do a complete upgrade... i might change my 500gb ssd to a 2tb before 2025 but thats about it


----------



## Night (Jan 10, 2021)

Going to wait for AM5, would go for Intel but I don't feel like buying a new motherboard each time there's a new CPU refresh, Haswell i7 served me well, can't say.
So basically I'd want to wait for AM5 along with DDR5 support to make a real upgrade. Just hope overall prices will get somewhat normalized by the time there's AM5 socket. For GPU I might lean to nvidia this time around, was using ATI/AMD since ever, and I want to give nvidia a try to see what all the fuss is about. Would also probably go for 1440p 144 Hz monitor as well considering I would go for a higher end GPU. Also regarding the monitor size you mentioned, I heard that 27" is a sweet spot for 1440p resolution. Definitely going to install a good M.2 NVMe SSD as well.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 10, 2021)

Night said:


> I don't feel like buying a new motherboard each time there's a new CPU refresh


You have a point there - how far does this logic extend? Are you able to install even the latest Ryzen processors in an old AM4 motherboard? AFAIR, even old processors like the FX-8350 used the AM4 socket. So technically, a person wanting to upgrade his 8350 should be able to get a Ryzen processor.


Night said:


> I want to give nvidia a try to see what all the fuss is about


The current generation Ampere cards are indeed nice and a great value, assuming you're able to get them at MSRP.
Obviously, that's not an option right now, but maybe in a few years when the Lovelace cards are in the market, the prices for the Ampere cards will drop.


Night said:


> I heard that 27" is a sweet spot for 1440p resolution


That's right - my cousin has a 27" 1440p monitor.
My current 21.5" 1080p monitor suits me well - a person wanting a 27" monitor should definitely go for 1440p over 1080p since the PPI is similar(105 and 108).


----------



## Night (Jan 10, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> You have a point there - how far does this logic extend? Are you able to install even the latest Ryzen processors in an old AM4 motherboard? AFAIR, even old processors like the FX-8350 used the AM4 socket. So technically, a person wanting to upgrade his 8350 should be able to get a Ryzen processor.


I think FX 8350 is on AM3+ socket which is not the same as AM4, but yes, friend of mine wanted a Zen 2 CPU as an upgrade on a B350 board, and I think you need to update to a beta BIOS that isn't all that stable and some features were lost due to BIOS size, then he opted for a 2700X which the motherboard supported with a newer but stable BIOS, so I installed that one instead.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 10, 2021)

I'll probably wait for DDR 5 pciex 5 to be common place but GPU and storage are on a carousel , a very slow rotating one with a jammed feeder at the moment but still ,intel will be in GPU land soon hopefully and bitcoins past it's Christmas hype period, hopefully it'll start it's decent soon.
Not sure Brexit n price hikes haven't made it untenable yet though.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 10, 2021)

I just upgraded last year

3930k to 10850k
ASUS X79 RIVBE to MSI Z490 Gaming Edge WIFI
16 GB DDR3 1600 to 16 gb DDR4 3200
ASUS Dual GTX 1070 to RTX 2070 FE
500 GB WD Blue SATA SSD to 500 GB Samsung 980 Pro M2 SSD

Aside from 1 or 2 GPU upgrades (I do want a 3070 when they do become openly available), I doubt I'll buy anything else for the next 5-6 years


----------



## xrobwx71 (Jan 10, 2021)

I spend about $4K every 6-7 years on a new system, with a GPU, SSD upgrade in between. I'm on year 2 with my current system so, it's hard to say component-wise what my next will be.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 10, 2021)

That's hard to say, because for me it depends on when the current system stops being viable. I didn't move from Wolfdale until I discovered the hard way that it wouldn't effectively push an R9 380 (  ), at which point it was Skylake time. So presuming that timeline holds, sometime around 2024 or the next time I end up accidentally bottlenecking a graphics card. 

What will it look like? Good question. It'll almost certainly live in the same case and presumably be DDR5-based. Drives are likely to carry over if they live that long. Unlocked processor is an open question for the next go-round, as it seems like there's less and less OC headroom left on the table each generation.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 10, 2021)

My present rig is beefy enough to see me thru 2-3 more years, then IF I'm still keen on gaming, I'd look into what's good in that future timeframe. My present system was built last year, with the GPU being a very recent upgrade, so I should be happy enough with my present rig. My previous extreme build was the i7 3960X build back in 2011/2012, it was a beastly build then, and is still quite a capable gaming rig with the VEGA 64 Red Devil installed in it.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 10, 2021)

I wont be upgrading my laptop in the "system specs" for 1-2 more years. The only thing I'll upgrade is more storage if I can find some good deals on 4tb or 8tb SSDs.


System NameMSI GE75 RaiderProcessori9 9880hCooling2 laptop fansMemory32gb of 3000mhz DDR4Video Card(s)Nvidia 2080Storagex2 2tb Intel 660p SSD nvme,  WD Red SA500 2.5in 4TBDisplay(s)17.3" IPS  1920x1080  144HzPower Supply280w laptop power supplyMouseLogitech m705Keyboardlaptop keyboardSoftwarelots of movies and Windows 10 with win 7 shellBenchmark ScoresGood enough for me


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 10, 2021)

I am in the middle of a complete new system, to replace my aging X58 system. I'm trying to get a 2 in 1 system up and running. If I succeed or not, depending on cpu and gpu availability, how prices are going up or down and off cause this dam virus and how it will effect my job/economic situation. Many things are still unknown.

But goes everything as planned, my system will be like this, some off it is all ready arrived at my door.

MONITOR: ASUS TUF VG27AQL1A 27" 1440P 170 Hz when overclocked
PSU: Phanteks Revolt X 1200 watt 80 gold platinum rated.
Case: phanteks enthoo 719
Case fans: Lian Li uni fan SL120
Multicontroller: 2 x Aquacomputer aquaero 6 XT

Main pc
Ryzen 9 5950X cooled by Noctua NH-D15 Chromax.black using Noctua Industrial 3000 RPM 140 MM fans and Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut extreme paste
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO X570 ATX motherboard
EVGA or ASUS RTX 3080 Ti (i know is still a rumor, but so far i think this is real)
Samsung 980 PRO SSD 1 TB SSD for OS
Samsung 970 EVO SSD M.2 2280 2 TB SSD for games.
WD Gold Enterprise-Class Hard Drive 18 TB HDD

Secondary PC
Ryzen 5 5600X or maybe if a 8 core 65 watt part comes out like 5700X. Cooled by Noctua NH-L9x65 SE-AM4 CPU and replace that ugly stock fan with a chromax.black fan. yes i´m not a fan of Noctua brow fans, but there Chromax.black fans i totally are in for.
ASUS ROG STRIX B550-I GAMING motherboard MINI-ITX
EVGA or Asus RTX 3060 Ti
Samsung 970 EVO SSD M.2 2280 - 1TB for OS.
maybe a WD Gold Enterprise-Class Hard Drive Harddisk 14 TB if my econemy allows it.

That is what's planned, but as said something can still force me to change setup line the virus cost me my job again or gpu/cpu is still hard to get even as we coming closer to spring or the vaccines are rendered useless because of a new mutation. New hardware comes out, that might better fits my wallet and wishes. Cause I am well aware of that the planned hardware is fairly expensive and that's also why I just don't go and buy it all now. I need to think and order carefully as something can quickly change my plans or economic ruins my plans.
Keyboard: Logitech 910 spectrum
Mouse: Logitech g903 lightspeed
Speakers: still using my trusty old Logitech Z-5500.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 10, 2021)

Cpu and gpu switch if prices ever come down. I really want a 5900x and 6800XT or similar but gotta get some stuff figured out first.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 10, 2021)

Considering I have 8 fully functional PC's at the moment I'm done building anything new for the foreseeable future. I do upgrades as used parts come along at good to great prices though. My latest refresh is now rocking a 16c 32t Xeon 2683 V4 with 128GB of RAM. Along with my other Xeon rigs and a X99 5960X box I'm good for the moment.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 10, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> I am in the middle of a complete new system, to replace my aging X58 system. I'm trying to get a 2 in 1 system up and running. If I succeed or not, depending on cpu and gpu availability, how prices are going up or down and off cause this dam virus and how it will effect my job/economic situation. Many things are still unknown.
> 
> But goes everything as planned, my system will be like this, some off it is all ready arrived at my door.
> 
> ...


Look into doing a 1 PC for 2 people, since the 1st PC is 16 cores, split it in 8cores for each. You can save lots of money if the 1st PC is split in 2. The PC will have to be near by for both people. 
Linus techtips I think did 8 people 1PC some years ago.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 10, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Look into doing a 1 PC for 2 people, since the 1st PC is 16 cores, split it in 8cores for each. You can save lots of money if the 1st PC is split in 2. The PC will have to be near by for both people.
> Linus techtips I think did 8 people 1PC some years ago.


No that would not work for me. 5950X is meant to be a combined gamer and home workstation. When I work from from home or doing some video editing/converting. And for that I need all 16 cores.

This machine is ment to be uses as a part time workstation and gamer. The second pc is to be use to stream and game on my TV instead of a console and for when friends comes by to do some Lan gaming. Also it will have the funktion of being a backup unit if my primary pc fails for some reason. So I can still get my work done on the little pc, it will take longer time but better than I can to anything because the main pc is dead or out of work.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 10, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> No that would not work for me. 5950X is meant to be a combined gamer and home workstation. When I work from from home or doing some video editing/converting. And for that I need all 16 cores.
> 
> This machine is ment to be uses as a part time workstation and gamer. The second pc is to be use to stream and game on my TV instead of a console and for when friends comes by to do some Lan gaming. Also it will have the funktion of being a backup unit if my primary pc fails for some reason. So I can still get my work done on the little pc, it will take longer time but better than I can to anything because the main pc is dead or out of work.


got ya...
wish i had 16cores for editing, I make do with 8cores on a laptop.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 10, 2021)

I’m building my next one right now


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 10, 2021)

Built my current system in 2018 may, bought the gpu a few months later. _'used my old GTX 950 till that point'_

I rarely do completely new builds, at most I will get a new ~budget/mid range GPU whenever its possible and if its really needed drop in a used 3600 in my current B350 mobo.

Like others mentioned, I will also most likely build a new system when DDR 5 is a thing and affordable.

I only do casual gaming on my PC and not chasing high FPS so things can last me for a good while.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 10, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> I spend about $4K every 6-7 years on a new system, with a GPU, SSD upgrade in between. I'm on year 2 with my current system so, it's hard to say component-wise what my next will be.


Me too, although my upgrades are incremental. There's not enough cash to put in at once.
For the current system, my spend must be about $2200(equivalent in INR), although the system at build time cost only about 60% of that.


----------



## lmille16 (Jan 10, 2021)

My current system has lasted me 9 years with only upgrading the GPU and the RAM. I'm hoping to be able to do a new build this summer, finances willing. My wife and I had a tree fall on our house back in June and our insurance is being less than cooperative in helping us. The intention with the next system will be similar to the current one. Have it last a long time, while being able to complete a few upgrades to help make it last. An i5 or Ryzen 5, current 3000 series NVIdia GPU (if I can find one), 32 gigs or RAM and a PSU that will room for upgrades. Oh, a new 1440p monitor as well...


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 10, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> It'll almost certainly live in the same case and presumably be DDR5-based


Maybe keep an eye out on the market in that case. If a lot of people get DDR5 boards, then your parts may not be worth much, since they won't be compatible with what's currently in the market.
I have the opposite problem. My motherboard still has 2 RAM slots free, and I have the cash to get sticks, but the market doesn't have the kits I want, because they're DDR3.
I don't exactly have a RAM bottleneck, but still - even if I wanted to upgrade to 32GB of RAM, I can't.

Also, I can't sell my old system on the used PC market, because it's an Allendale based system with only 2GB of RAM. No practical utility at all. It was already 8 years old(that's when it was bought - release wise it must have been 10+ years old) when I built my new system in 2016. Now it's 13 years old.
At this rate, only 37 years to go before I can officially declare it an antique item 



yotano211 said:


> I wont be upgrading my laptop in the "system specs" for 1-2 more years. The only thing I'll upgrade is more storage if I can find some good deals on 4tb or 8tb SSDs.


Definitely. That laptop should last you a while. It must have cost a lot of money too.



Tomgang said:


> Secondary PC
> Ryzen 5 5600X or maybe if a 8 core 65 watt part comes out like 5700X. Cooled by Noctua NH-L9x65 SE-AM4 CPU and replace that ugly stock fan with a chromax.black fan. yes I´m not a fan of Noctua brown fans, but there Chromax.black fans I totally are in for.
> ASUS ROG STRIX B550-I GAMING motherboard MINI-ITX
> EVGA or Asus RTX 3060 Ti
> ...


Mini ITX! Even I am thinking of building my next PC as Mini ITX - my current case, although very beautiful - is bulky and large.
Modern Mini-ITX cases are quite compact and are capable of housing full-size graphics cards.

If you can, go for a Founder's Edition 3060Ti. I personally own one, and I must say I'm pretty impressed with it.
It occupies exactly two slots; it's shorter than my old 970 and its fans are very powerful. They can cool a 200W load without going above 50% speed, which is quiet. Plus they have fan-stop which NVIDIA have integrated for the first time. Also, it's gorgeous 
It's a power limited card, but still has 10% power headroom. If you're satisfied with the performance you're getting, there's really no need to get an aftermarket 3060Ti.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 10, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> got ya...
> wish i had 16cores for editing, I make do with 8cores on a laptop.


Well that's for sure better than my current I7 980x I have now. There can still go something wrong so I don't even get my 16 core cpu. Lost job, virus mutation. My country is unfortunately one of the unlucky ones to get the new British mutated virus, so that can definitely bring something up that ruin my plans.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 10, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> 8 fully functional PC's


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 10, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Maybe keep an eye out on the market in that case. If a lot of people get DDR5 boards, then your parts may not be worth much, since they won't be compatible with what's currently in the market.
> I have the opposite problem. My motherboard still has 2 RAM slots free, and I have the cash to get sticks, but the market doesn't have the kits I want, because they're DDR3.
> I don't exactly have a RAM bottleneck, but still - even if I wanted to upgrade to 32GB of RAM, I can't.
> 
> ...


I am aiming for asus tuf version, with evga as an alternative. No plans to change that yet.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 10, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I only do casual gaming on my PC and not chasing high FPS so things can last me for a good while.


Same here.
I prefer playing old games I really liked rather than trying out every new game out there.
Old as in not like Vice City or Vyruz, but as in some game that stuck with me. That also includes GTAIV and GTA V.



lmille16 said:


> My wife and I had a tree fall on our house back in June


I'm sorry to hear that. Insurance or no insurance, that kind of thing shouldn't happen to anyone.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 10, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Same here.
> I prefer playing old games I really liked rather than trying out every new game out there.
> Old as in not like Vice City or Vyruz, but as in some game that stuck with me. That also includes GTAIV and GTA V.
> 
> ...



Yea I'm also not always after the new games, can easily have fun with older or not that demanding games.
Don't play competitive games either.

Usually I upgrade GPU when I'm forced to low settings/textures cause I don't like that but as long as it can push ~45+ FPS or so with ~medium settings/native resolution I'm good.

My last full build steps were like a Phenom II x4 840 then a i 3 4160/GTX 950 and now this current system since 2018.
They each lasted me 3 years or so and I assume the current one will last more with some part upgrades.

Later next week I'm gonna buy a 1TB SSD to be my pure gaming drive with all of the game launchers moved there, rest of the stuff can wait until prices go down a bit on the second hand market.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 10, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Definitely. That laptop should last you a while. It must have cost a lot of money too.


I bought it used and much cheaper than you would think. I have methods of getting good deals on used stuff.
The older ge75 that I bought had a i7 9750h and 2060 but someone listed this current laptop so I sold the older ge75 and bought this one.


----------



## lmille16 (Jan 10, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Insurance or no insurance, that kind of thing shouldn't happen to anyone.



Yeah it sucks. On the bright side, I know how to do drywall now....


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 10, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Maybe keep an eye out on the market in that case. If a lot of people get DDR5 boards, then your parts may not be worth much, since they won't be compatible with what's currently in the market.



Eh, not much of a concern.  I generally re-purpose rather than sell my old parts.  Pretty sure my original Socket 7 platform is kicking around in the collection somewhere.  I'm actually typing this on a machine that lives in its case.  Besides, if the platform you're building runs on DDR5, you use DDR5.  8-year-old parts aren't typically worth much anyway, unless you've got something rare-ish that's in demand for some reason, like 6-core 1366 processors are right now.


----------



## Vendor (Jan 10, 2021)

Probably in next two years when ddr5 and usb 4 comes out and is well settled, need to save up alot as well


----------



## rethcirE (Jan 10, 2021)

Honestly no plans to upgrade this year at all. Earliest conceivable upgrade date would be 2022. I purchased this laptop (8750H/RTX2070) in 2019 and still feel it's more than adequate fo the things I do (Basic browsing, 3D Rendering, Gaming).


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 11, 2021)

I don't ever really get a new PC. I just upgrade it a part or two at a time.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jan 11, 2021)

After doing a complete AMD upgrade for everyone in the household including myself, hopefully never. Or at least not in the near future.

My 4670K was running just fine in 2020 but my other folks with Core i3's were having too many issues with internet connectivity issues and crashes. Turned out it was a great time for affordable upgrades in the second half of 2020 (for non-gaming builds) and so I upgraded multiple systems with Ryzen 3100 processors, 16GB RAM, Samsung NVMe SSDs and new networking cards. Then Zen 3 was announced with the big IPC improvements and I jumped on the opportunity to upgrade to the Ryzen 5600X.

Oh yeah and the new Ryzen systems have been great. Not a single issue with any of them.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 11, 2021)

The cheapest route for me would to stick a Vermeer in here and add a GPU and call it a day.. but of course I bought at the wrong time lol.. AM5 coming, and Z590.. not too sure how long I will be sticking with AM4.. I was going to buy a board for this CPU and give it to my kids.. but now I might just give the whole thing to my kids and just build new again. I guess we shall see how nice 2021 is to us..


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 11, 2021)

10-15 years ago I used to upgrade GPU every year or every other one, and the whole system every 2-3 years. Last time I kept it for 6-7 years with a GPU upgrade of around 3 years. I plan to upgrade the CPU of current (from Aug 2019) one in a couple of years and the GPU when I can almost double the performance of 5700XT with 400-450€. I kept this GPU upgrade principal the last 3 times I changed the GPU.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 12, 2021)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I'll probably wait for DDR5 pciex5 to be commonplace


I first thought it was unlikely for PCIe5.0 to be launched any time soon, but it turns out you may have to wait only half a year minimum:








						Upcoming Hardware Launches 2023 (Updated Dec 2022)
					

This article serves as a continuously updated summary of currently known leaks and official announcements regarding upcoming hardware releases in 2023 and beyond. We cover and keep track of developments for Intel Meteor Lake, AMD Zen 4 X3D, NVIDIA's new GeForce 40 GPUs, DDR6 and GDDR7 memory...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Alder Lake is going to support both PCIe 5.0 and DDR5 memory, apparently.
However, it's only the first architecture to do so, so it won't be commonplace.
(Damn, PCIe 4.0 hasn't even had time to settle in, and they're already talking about launching PCIe 5.0 in half a year...)
I'm also waiting for this architecture, since in addition to supporting PCIe 5.0 and DDR5, it also supports a new socket - LGA1700.
It's on 10nm though, for 7nm I'll have to wait for the next architecture - Meteor Lake.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 12, 2021)

Just upgraded the platform. I wait till I can get a deal, usually not cutting edge but a gen back. Surplus stuff or review items. Probably every two years


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 12, 2021)

Interesting question. I don't really know. I'll probably just stuff more drives in this one. 3080 eventually. Honestly, the 2060 I got when those came out is still chuckin some frames. Having a little trouble keeping up with the 165hz panel and the RTX perf just ain't it. But the Strix OC models they made for the 20-series are phenomenal and it's still running current-gen games very well. Might grab another matching pair of this RAM if I can still find it to get to 32GB. Until the 3900x stops being a good CPU I just don't see a need to do another build. Won't be thinking about even changing platforms for a couple of years. It used to be normal to me, and then I got an x370 for ~$100 and eventually settled on a solid 12-core. Went up through the first 3 gens of Ryzen on the board and it never let me down. I might've been among those few people to grab a 3900x early and have it actually boost correctly out of the box lol. And I've learned that if a good, reliable board falls into your lap and does good things for you, you hold onto it.

Unless things start moving really fast, it would be a shame to replace it when all of the performance I could need is in some simple upgrades. Maybe this is a growing up poor thing, but the value on this CPU/mobo combo is so high I feel like I gotta squeeze it all out. Feel like I've got a good thing going here.

I mean, a PCIE 4 board could be nice, with the extra nvme slots. But nvme drives still aren't that cost effective. SATA SSD's are lookin good though, and my case holds enough to populate the good SATA spots. DDR5 times seem more sensible to start considering a jump... though I'm sure that'll be an expensive time to be on the new stuff. Steady as she goes. I could reasonably go 5 years total on this platform, I bet.


----------



## Frick (Jan 12, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I only do casual gaming on my PC and not chasing high FPS so things can last me for a good while.



Same here but I'm still glad I got the RTX2060, which technically is overkill for me (1080p 60Hz) but OTOH it will last me for many years. And it is actually nice to be able to play games maxed out (specifically Horizon Zero dawn).


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 12, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> the Strix OC models they made for the 20-series are phenomenal


So, you have this card? https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/asus-rog-strix-rtx-2060-gaming.b6615
This is my old 970: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/asus-strix-gtx-970-directcu-ii-oc.b3049 and yes, it's a great cooler.
A bit overkill for only 145W of power draw, but it never even went above 73C on full load.
Plus it was built quite sturdy and had no problems with it at all for 5 years.

I just have one gripe with the current Strix models: they're overkill for the job and now they've started charging hefty premiums for these coolers. Earlier they used to come for somewhat reasonable prices.



Frick said:


> glad I got the RTX2060, which technically is overkill for me (1080p 60Hz)


Dude, you should see my 3060Ti for 1080p 60Hz! The thing positively laughs in the face of games at that resolution.
I mean I'm running at half clocks and don't go above 45C temperature!


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm a collector or a loon (whichever way you look at it) I have a few PCs running every day for various things, server, WCG, a bit of mining every now and again.  I'm after a few more bits of hardware, new GPUs and CPUs, but until the prices come the heck down and you can actually buy them easily, I'm happy with the hardware and PCs I have.  I'm forever changing hardware about or adding new into my collection, so there's no such a plan, stuff just happens


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 12, 2021)

phill said:


> a bit of mining every now and again


This keeps coming up, I don't get it.
Is mining still worth it? You end up burning a shit ton of electricity, and it gets harder and harder to recoup your investment over time. Plus, all you're doing is generating some data - it doesn't have a practical value to it. It's just printing money with a crazy rate of inflation.
Look what happened to BTC - those who got in early made a lot of money, but the latter guys, not so much, and they burned a lot of electricity and hardware in the process.
It was great for a few guys, good for a few more and then a lot of guys were basically SOL who didn't already own bitcoins. It's become less like a currency and more like a casino chip.



phill said:


> I'm forever changing hardware about or adding new into my collection, so there's no such a plan, stuff just happens


You must make a lot of used hardware buyers very happy now and again...


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 12, 2021)

Frick said:


> Same here but I'm still glad I got the RTX2060, which technically is overkill for me (1080p 60Hz) but OTOH it will last me for many years. And it is actually nice to be able to play games maxed out (specifically Horizon Zero dawn).



Yea cards in that performance range would be also comepletely fine with me but alas can't buy any atm nor for a good while I guess. _'already ordered a 1TB Kingston A2000 SSD anyway so I spent some of the saved GPU money'_

Actually HZD is the only new-ish game that I wanted to play but can't on my current rig, well technically I could with the original 'console' settings and native 2560x1080 if they bothered to fix the texture issues on certain 4GB AMD cards.

Older games are a non issue tho and theres plenty of those. _'currently playing Witcher 2 which will keep me busy for a good few weeks at least'_


----------



## FireFox (Jan 12, 2021)

Normally i don't build a PC every few years i just do upgrades everytime there's some new Hardware that i like.

Something i would like to have in my current Build: Because i can fit 2 Systems in my Case would be nice to add a mini itx Build

1- Asus Prime B460I-Plus
2- Intel i3-10300
3- Enermax Revolution Sfx 650W
4- G.skill Ram
5-Samsung SSD


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> This keeps coming up, I don't get it.
> Is mining still worth it? You end up burning a shit ton of electricity, and it gets harder and harder to recoup your investment over time. Plus, all you're doing is generating some data - it doesn't have a practical value to it. It's just printing money with a crazy rate of inflation.
> Look what happened to BTC - those who got in early made a lot of money, but the latter guys, not so much, and they burned a lot of electricity and hardware in the process.
> It was great for a few guys, good for a few more and then a lot of guys were basically SOL who didn't already own bitcoins. It's become less like a currency and more like a casino chip.
> ...


Mining depends on what you expect out of it, for me I'm not expecting much but I do a little and see how that goes..  I'm not going to put £1000's into it because I know it will take a long time to get things back from it.  Doesn't mean I won't try with hardware I have here already mind 

I don't sell hardware, I buy and keep because it's what I'd like and if I sell I just end up buying it back again anyways which is a pain in itself as no one will ever look after it how well you might yourself


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 12, 2021)

actually i got less and less interested about new pc as long as my current setup meet my need
maybe small upgrade like storage, ram since i don't play game much it's enough i feel


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 12, 2021)

I'll actually haven't got a "new PC" in years, practically last time was 2015 and there's always more or less parts which stay if I get something new. The next thing will be a GPU upgrade from my current GTX 980 Ti.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jan 13, 2021)

My next upgrade will be a full upgrade to Ryzen 6000 series, so likely new board and RAM, GPU, maybe some new drives as well into a custom table case with full water cooling and maybe a new VR headset as well when I'm on the spending spree there and retire my current PC to be a LAN rig


----------



## Tom Sunday (Jan 13, 2021)

I am continuing in running my 2008 Dell XPS 730x. Still outstanding in playing 90% of my Steam collection. But I needed to replace over time my DELL propiatary PSU, GPU, MOBO and AIO. Many thanks to Ebay. Looking to making a move later this year with Alder Lake. There’s plenty to be excited about as it represents the biggest 'architecture' movement or innovation since the Core architecture in 2006. And with 32 cores and 40 threads. I also welcome the introduction of the all new 10nm SuperFin process, the new LGA 1700 socket and the arrival of DDR5 and PCIe 5.0 support. So there is a lot going on. Planning also in specifying an all (5TB) NVME system as SSD's are getting cheaper by the day. I guess with my trusty XPS 730x having been kept alive since 2008, I can hold my breath easily for another 10-12 months. Just perhaps AMD can step-up to the plate again as well and give Alder Lake it's run for the money? Which is always good for the man on the street and his hard earned cash.
​


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm considering a vintage PC, already ordered my cup holder and floppy drive. I will install Windows XP on it and surf the internet without a firewall. Living life on the edge!

Everything else is out of stock


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2021)

I got some IDE cup holders if you need any


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 13, 2021)

Tom Sunday said:


> I am continuing in running my 2008 Dell XPS 730x. Still outstanding in playing 90% of my Steam collection. But I needed to replace over time my DELL propiatary PSU, GPU, MOBO and AIO. Many thanks to Ebay. Looking to making a move later this year with Alder Lake. There’s plenty to be excited about as it represents the biggest 'architecture' movement or innovation since the Core architecture in 2006. And with 32 cores and 40 threads. I also welcome the introduction of the all new 10nm SuperFin process, the new LGA 1700 socket and the arrival of DDR5 and PCIe 5.0 support. So there is a lot going on. Planning also in specifying an all (5TB) NVME system as SSD's are getting cheaper by the day. I guess with my trusty XPS 730x having been kept alive since 2008, I can hold my breath easily for another 10-12 months. Just perhaps AMD can step-up to the plate again as well and give Alder Lake it's run for the money? Which is always good for the man on the street and his hard earned cash.
> ​


You'll be set for another 10 years!


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Jan 13, 2021)

since the near future only brings us new Platforms with stuff like DDR5 (which will be hella expensive and the first year might just be low speed high timings stuff) i'll wait a few years from now on (normally i am the one who buys a lot of hardware (including two 3080s and a 3090)
but this time i'll try to keep my 5900x and 3090 gaming x trio for as long as possible (maybe 4-5 years?)


----------



## Grings (Jan 13, 2021)

I planned to pick up a new graphics card over xmas, and make do with the rest of my pc (i7 6700k) for another year or so, i even set some money aside, expecting to pay £650-700 for a 3080...

Yeah. that didnt happen.

I decided its going to be that long until we see decent stock of Gpu's, i will get the rest of the computer out of the way, as i was a bit dubious of struggling along on 4 cores anyway.

Got a 5800x, MSI x570 Tomahawk,1tb Adata sx8200pro and some cheap temporary 3600mhz ram.  First AMD (In my main gaming PC) since Socket 939.


----------



## Tom Sunday (Jan 13, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> You'll be set for another 10 years!


My 2008 Dell XPS 730x is like my girlfriend. She keeps me coming back for more. She is like a 'Gaming PC' extremely high maintenance and expensive. She is a blond and has attributes which become immediately visible by seeing her walk and talk that talk. The first question other men ask me: "Where did you find her?" This was like asking are there more like her and be sure to never give her up? When I first met her she turned my imagination rock hard and I instinctively knew that I was going to be in for ride. When for the first time I laid my eyes on the 730x case I got the same loving feeling. The beautiful forward leaning curve of the case alone evaporated my ongoing hate for Dell's forced proprietary. Perhaps too much blond later this year will usher in "Alder Lake" and bringing about more sense into my already crazy life? Since I already had to replace most of the Dell's marginal hardware in the 730x, perhaps I can squeeze Alder Lake into the case and keep old memories rock hard? Some also call this love?


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 22, 2021)

An update for my plans:


cst1992 said:


> * Good VRMs and all, for peace of mind when overclocking(It's an Asus Z97-A)


Looking for a motherboard with this. My current Z97-A has 8-phase VRM, so similar to that.


cst1992 said:


> * A 7nm Intel CPU with at least 8 cores - 4 cores in my 4690k are not enough in today's world, and Intel has better single-core performance than AMD
> * DDR5 RAM support - the Haswell architecture was the last to support DDR3. As a result, I'm unable to get RAM to upgrade my system's memory capacity. I'd like to avoid this.


No longer sure about this, because DDR5 RAM doesn't seem that great. I'm thinking I'd rather go with a R5 5600x. According to benchmarks, games are not making use of more than 6 cores, so performance between a (similarly clocked) R5 5600x and R7 5800x is almost identical. Plus, the 5600x gets great power efficiency, and is faster than almost Intel's entire Comet Lake suite(in gaming).


cst1992 said:


> * A STIM(soldered TIM) processor like the i9-9900K - that'll eliminate the need to delid


A 5600x satisfies this criterion 


cst1992 said:


> 1. My Samsung 970 Evo Plus SSD.


Looking for a B550 or X570 motherboard, so that it has at least space for this and another(larger) NVMe SSD. 500GB just isn't as big as it once used to be. I have external HDDs for storage, so looking for a drive to hold my Steam games.
How's the B550 Tomahawk from MSI?


cst1992 said:


> 2. My 3060Ti. Bottlenecked by the CPU.


The 5600x also seems like a good match for this. I'm thinking if I waited too long to get a new CPU then again it'll be bottlenecked by this card. It's hard to believe, but the card is close to a year old now(bought end of December 2020).


cst1992 said:


> 3. A 1080p or 1440p monitor. I haven't felt the need to get a 4K monitor yet - when I built this PC I used my old 1440x900 monitor, and then a 1080p IPS monitor from Dell. Still running well, but in case it dies, I'd want to get a 1440p monitor, but at the moment, nothing bigger.


Still thinking about a 1440p 60+Hz or 1080p 120+Hz monitor. Which would be better?

Unfortunately, the situation today is such that both motherboard and memory is not cheap  Especially memory, if I wanted to get a 2x8GB kit or 1x16GB stick to add another later.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 22, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> An update for my plans:
> 
> Looking for a motherboard with this. My current Z97-A has 8-phase VRM, so similar to that.
> 
> ...


I currently have a 3600x I was going to upgrade to the 5600x but the difference seems negligible so if I upgrade I'll go bigger but that paired with a msi motherboard I'm extremely happy.
 With the Asrock I had seemed to be very plastic'y and I was forever having issues with the USB c port. The msi board was easy to set up and the dragon center software doesn't seem to be completely useless. I picked up 2x8gb sticks of 3600 crucial ballistics the other day so I can use the hyper X I have with the Asrock on a Nas build but other than messing about with my homelab project and a custom loop I can't see me building a new system for maybe 5 years at least till ddr5 has settled and we know who's making the top CPU's with the new generation.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 22, 2021)

On my next build I'm going to make sure I get a premium board and a high end CPU. If you have those in place (depending on socket life) you can have a build that lasts you longer, can still push newer GPU's as they are released and has longer lasting board support/bios updates. Cheaper boards (not always) tend to be ignored after a certain amount of time and what start as overkill CPU's soon come into their own as technology progresses (looking at you I7 920) and can last you a lot longer than a momentary fad (looking at you G3258)

GPU wise I'm easy either way as long it has good features, good reviews and makes sense price wise.

I'll probably also wait until DDR5 has matured a bit and you start seeing good latencies with good pricing.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 22, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> we know who's making the top CPU's with the new generation


Zen 3's seem great. Alder Lakes aren't as bad as I'd previously thought but if they consume a lot of power then that's a dealbreaker for me, 'cause:

1. High-end coolers are not cheap here
2. Fan noise
3. Heat
4. I don't like devices that consume a lot of power



LifeOnMars said:


> and can last you a lot longer than a momentary fad (looking at you G3258)


I'm not going as low as that. I'm looking to spend $250-300 for the CPU. But I heard the G3258 was a great CPU for the Haswell generation, for those who were not looking for a powerhouse gaming CPU.


LifeOnMars said:


> GPU wise I'm easy either way as long it has good features, good reviews and makes sense price wise.


I already have a GPU(3060Ti) and not going to go looking for another one for atleast the next 4-5 years. This GPU is quite fast.


LifeOnMars said:


> I'll probably also wait until DDR5 has matured a bit and you start seeing good latencies with good pricing.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 22, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Zen 3's seem great. Alder Lakes aren't as bad as I'd previously thought but if they consume a lot of power then that's a dealbreaker for me, 'cause:
> 
> 1. High-end coolers are not cheap here
> 2. Fan noise
> ...


Over the last couple decades I've tended to leap first but when I pre-ordered pile-driver and got that junk over intel I promised myself never to buy a brand new on the market Cpu ever again hence why my newest build has a ryzen 3600. So untill raptorlake has been out for maybe 1 year I won't go near a new build.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 22, 2021)

@cst1992 I had a G3258 and yes it was great but nowadays I'm looking for longevity. My point being, if you have the funds which I will on my next build I'm gonna aim for something that lasts me a while and can also incorporate just GPU upgrades to prolong its life.

I also have a 3060 Ti currently and yes, very nice GPU


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 22, 2021)

LifeOnMars said:


> I'll probably also wait until DDR5 has matured a bit and you start seeing good latencies with good pricing.


I don't understand the latencies on ddr5 I saw this morning one manufacturer advertising *cl36* at like 6000mhz


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 22, 2021)

Yeh it always starts off slow with each generation of RAM but it soon starts to get optimised and the latencies come tumbling down.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 22, 2021)

For me it doesn't look that odd.

For DDR3 it was between 6 and 14.
For DDR4 it was between 12 and 20.
So what's the problem if DDR5 has double the latency and double the frequency? I seriously doubt we're going to see DDR4 level latencies in DDR5.



Tom Sunday said:


> My 2008 Dell XPS 730x is like my girlfriend. She keeps me coming back for more. She is like a 'Gaming PC' extremely high maintenance and expensive. She is a blond and has attributes which become immediately visible by seeing her walk and talk that talk. The first question other men ask me: "Where did you find her?" This was like asking are there more like her and be sure to never give her up? When I first met her she turned my imagination rock hard and I instinctively knew that I was going to be in for ride. When for the first time I laid my eyes on the 730x case I got the same loving feeling. The beautiful forward leaning curve of the case alone evaporated my ongoing hate for Dell's forced proprietary. Perhaps too much blond later this year will usher in "Alder Lake" and bringing about more sense into my already crazy life? Since I already had to replace most of the Dell's marginal hardware in the 730x, perhaps I can squeeze Alder Lake into the case and keep old memories rock hard? Some also call this love?


Haha, you should have seen me when I first laid eyes on my white 500R case. I was like a 3-year-old girl given a 4-foot soft toy 



LifeOnMars said:


> very nice GPU


For me that is for two reasons:
1. Performance
2. It's a Founder's Edition, so it looks great as is with its new design, and it scratched a 5-year itch for me: when I got my 970 I wanted the FE with the blower-type cooler. I got a Strix instead(also a card I love for its aesthetics, efficiency and performance) so this time when I saw a FE available I just got it.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 22, 2021)

Like I said I don't understand it I'm having a hard time now looking at ram for my server.





Is this any good? Or do I go


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 22, 2021)

The Samsung, of course. You get the reliability that they offer, plus it's cheaper. It's 10600(1333MHz) rather than 12800(1600MHz) of the Kllisre, but I don't think that makes much of a difference.

(Side note: why is the Samsung so cheap - $16 for an 8GB stick? ECC memory is supposed to be expensive as compared to non-ECC. What am I missing here?)


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 22, 2021)

Asia the speed is irrelevant as I think my board tops out at 1033

The whole server cost less than my new hdmi cable 2nd hand market here is focused on gaming, servers and homelabs get little love.

Turns out I can only use 4gb sticks so.....


Slightly more expensive per Gb but not to bad


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm contemplating maybe Q1 next year...


**BASE_PRICE:* [+2425]
*CABLE:* None
*CARE1:* CPU Thermal Compound - Our Cooler Master MASTERGEL High Performance Thermal Compound can improve cooling performance as well as prolong the life of your CPU. [+10]
*CAS:* [LIRIK EDITION] LIAN LI PC-O11 Dynamic ATX Mid-Tower Dual chamber Gaming Case w/ USB 3.1 Type-C, Tempered glass on the front & side [+70]
*CC:* None
*COOLANT:* None
*CPU:* AMD Ryzen™ 9 5950X 3.4GHz [4.9GHz Turbo] 16 Cores/ 32 Threads 72MB Total Cache 105W Processor [+500]
*CS_FAN:* 6X 120mm APEVIA 120mm Addressable RGB 1200RPM Fans w/ Hub + Remote Controller [+49]
*ENGRAVING:* None
*FAN:* Thermaltake Water 3.0 360mm ARGB Sync Edition high performance CPU waterblock Cooling System w/ Copper Cold Plate [+128]
*FREEBIE_VC:* NVIDIA Guardians of the Galaxy Bundle [+0]
*HDD:* 1TB WD BLACK SN850 PCIe 4.0 NVMe M.2 SSD - Seq R/W: Up to 7000/5300 MB/s, Rnd R/W up to 1000/720k [+196] (Single Drive)
*HDD2:* None [-33]
*HEADSET:* None
*IUSB:* Built-in USB Ports (Based on motherboard and case selection)
*KEYBOARD:* CyberPowerPC Multimedia USB Gaming Keyboard
*MEMORY:* 32GB (8GBx4) DDR4/3200MHz Dual Channel Memory [+150] (GSKILL Trident Z RGB [+90])
*MICROPHONE:* None
*MONITOR:* None
*MOPAD:* None
*MOTHERBOARD:* ASROCK B550 PG Velocita ATX w/ RGB, 2.5 Gigabit LAN, 2 PCIe x16, 2 PCIe x1, 6 SATA3, 2 M.2 SATA/PCIe [+33]
*MOUSE:* CyberPowerPC Lyra 01 RGB 6-Color w/ 7 Button USB wired, 4200DPI Optical Gaming Mouse
*NETWORK:* Onboard Gigabit LAN Network
*OS:* Windows 11 Pro [+31]
*OVERCLOCK:* No Overclocking
*POWERSUPPLY:* 1,000 Watts - Corsair RMx RM1000X 80 PLUS Gold certified Fully Modular Ultra Quiet Power Supply [+93]
*PRO_WIRING:* None
*RUSH:* Standard processing time: ship within 2 to 3 Weeks [+0]
*SERVICE:* 3 Years FREE Service Plan (INCLUDES LABOR AND LIFETIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT)
*SOUND:* Creative Labs Sound Blaster AE-9 Ultimate 32-bit / 384 kHz PCI-e Sound Card and DAC with Xamp Discrete Headphone [+343]
*SPEAKERS:* None
*VIDEO:* GeForce RTX™ 3080 10GB GDDR6X (Ampere) [VR Ready] [+273] (Single Card)
*WARRANTY:* STANDARD WARRANTY: 1 Year Parts WARRANTY
*WNC:* None
*WTV:* None
*_PRICE:* (+4358)
I will add my current 512GB Samsung 980 Pro to the rig to hold my Steam, Epic, Origin game files.


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 22, 2021)

my next build in the future will be a "best bang 4 buck" build.

with these ridiculous prices in these days it's just not worth it to build anything above the mid tier.
a 3070 costs like 1200 bucks... we are over one year in. these prices will never go back to normal. 

maybe a i5 13400F and a 4060 ti. 

especially when you look at most of these "AAA" crap games in these days. you pay 3 grand for a 3090 just to run behind the same two fetch quests in New World.. and with every killed enemy there is a 1% that your GPU will die with it.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 22, 2021)

2022, maybe an i7 12700K with new motherboard and some new ddr4 memory...

I will probably keep using my RTX 2070 Super a little longer, and hope GPU prices are more reasonable in 2023....


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 22, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I don't understand the latencies on ddr5 I saw this morning one manufacturer advertising *cl36* at like 6000mhz



While DRAM clock speeds have increased over generations, latency-per-clock has held steady. This is due to the nature of DRAM (which I don't understand well enough to explain). The starting point for "fast" RAM is a MT:CL ratio of about 200:1, e.g. DDR-400 CL2, DDR2-800 CL4, DDR3-1600 CL8, DDR4-3200 CL16, and by inference DDR5-6000 CL30. As mentioned above, we don't get those latency numbers at the beginning of a generation. DDR4-2133 ran (and continues to run, because JEDEC) at CL15 out-of-the-box. Thats 142:1; ick. DDR5-6000 CL36 would be 167:1, which isn't great, but not as bad as the first DDR4 sticks.



Spoiler: hiding tall image


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2021)

I think my next build will be back to Intel, maybe 12400/600 with some sort of 690 board and DDR4


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 22, 2021)

So I did end up building a new platform this year, if not an entire PC. I'd been entertaining the idea of doing some livestreaming in support of a convention I staff, so picked up a 9700K + RAM + refurb board this past spring when Microcenter had 9th-gen K chips on fire sale. Everything else carried over, including the RX 470, cuz I refuse to spend 2-3X list on any component on principle. That pushes my next build/upgrade to... heck, who knows. Probably when I get the itch again. Which should still be around 2024.


----------



## MBE_77 (Oct 22, 2021)

I just completed an upgrade: CPU, RAM, motherboard, CPU AIO and a new cooler for my video card. The original PC was built from the ground up in 2017.

Ryzen 9 5900X (upgraded from Ryzen 7 1700X)
32GM 3600 Mhz RAM (upgraded from 16GB 3000 Mhz RAM)
ASRock X570 Taichi (upgraded from ASRock X370 Taichi - never had a problem with this mobo)
Arctic Freezer II 240 AIO cooler (upgraded from a tiny Corsair H60 or H60i)
Added a Raijintek Morpheus II radiator and two 120mm low-profile fans to a Gigabyte Aorus 1080 Ti blower card
Upgrading the computer took much more time than expected (several hours) because of the sheer number of cables that I had to disconnect and then reconnect. I kept my case, the power supply and the hard drives. I also removed the CD/DVD drive, which was no longer working. Those drives seem to have a finite life. I have an external unit.

Surprisingly, I didn't have to reinstall either Manjaro Linux or Windows 10 after the (re)build was completed. The Morphius II cooler has worked phenomenally well. My idle temp is 28C, while it never goes above 60C or so.

Before (Furmark)- with blower cooler



After (Furmark - 98% of test completed) with Raijintek Morpheus II




My first PC build was a 486DX around 1991, while my most recent (last week) was a mini-build with an Intel Core2 Quad 9550S to run a 32-bit OS so I can operate two older slide scanners.


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 22, 2021)

I'll be sticking with mine for another year or so as I just recently upgraded almost everything except the PSU which I intend to change as per my specs, Also adding one more samsung G7 but a 32 as I intend to start streaming but for gamers my age from 60+. We didn't have the luxury of having PC's growing up so want to attract more old folk into gaming.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 22, 2021)

nothing on the horizon for me. the gpu situation just makes building a new Rigg painful.


----------



## cvaldes (Oct 22, 2021)

Nothing in the near future. I have a couple of great Ampere cards (including a 3080 Ti that I have not yet installed in my primary gaming build).

I figure videogame studios will write new titles for the next few years for the Xbox Series X and PS5 capabilities, meaning about an RTX 3080. It makes zero sense for a game studio to write a game than can only run satisfactorily on an RTX 4090 Ti or RX 7900 XT or run at 28-29 fps on an RTX 3090 or RX 6900 XT.

My CPU is more than enough for my current productivity and gaming needs as is my RAM. The most likely upgrade possibilities in the next couple of years would be larger capacity m.2 SSDs.

In all likelihood the next computer I buy will be a consumer grade notebook (perhaps in 2024) to replace my current Acer Swift 3 (2020 model). I just need something to run Microsoft Office and a couple of Windows apps (including Fidelity Active Trader Pro). Hell, it might end up being whatever Acer Swift is marketed in a few years if the price is reasonable (~$700-$800).


----------



## caroline! (Oct 22, 2021)

Not sure, I built mine in late 2019 and think I'll let it get old until it can't run anything anymore, the one I had before belonged to my parents and was bought in 2001.

CPU is pretty much maxed out as I'm using a 5800X, more than enough for what I do which is browsing, mining, office stuff and casual vidya.
I won't be getting any graphics card anytime soon because now all of them have "raytracing" on them, even AMD ones, my 5700XT was the last of them without it. Maybe in 5-10 years if the feature is actually used for something more than a handful of AAA games and demos. Won't be paying for something I won't use at all.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 22, 2021)

caroline.v said:


> Not sure, I built mine in late 2019 and think I'll let it get old until it can't run anything anymore, the one I had before belonged to my parents and was bought in 2001.
> 
> CPU is pretty much maxed out as I'm using a 5800X, more than enough for what I do which is browsing, mining, office stuff and casual vidya.
> I won't be getting any graphics card anytime soon because now all of them have "raytracing" on them, even AMD ones, my 5700XT was the last of them without it. Maybe in 5-10 years if the feature is actually used for something more than a handful of AAA games and demos. Won't be paying for something I won't use at all.


I don't use raytracing, but I still got my 3060Ti because it was a decent step up and overall a kickass card. I think you should get a card if you are looking to upgrade because they run non-RTX workloads just fine. Actually, RTX workloads take a performance hit, so you'll get more FPS without it.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 22, 2021)

I just got this current laptops 2 months ago. I dont expect to upgrade for maybe 1.5yrs. 
I want the next laptop to have a 2k 120ghz screen, I dont know if I am going for another 17in or 15in laptop.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 22, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> I just got this current laptops 2 months ago. I dont expect to upgrade for maybe 1.5yrs.
> I want the next laptop to have a 2k 120ghz screen, I dont know if I am going for another 17in or 15in laptop.



Pretty sure you'll be waiting more than a year and a half for a 120GHz display...


----------



## freeagent (Oct 22, 2021)

I am pretty content with the one I have right now.. I might grab a new AM4 CPU and get 2 more boards.. one for this CPU for my oldest boy, and another for my 5600X for my youngest boy.. and I guess a set or two of ram. Other than that I think I am good for a bit..

Edit:
Wait.. before my kids get upgraded I am buying me a 4K TV to use with my computer.. one day..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 22, 2021)

Hard to say and my shit doesn't roll like that.
I slow roll to a new pc , with logical upgrades , market permitting (shits (scalpers))

No no steam deck, does that even count?!


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 22, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Pretty sure you'll be waiting more than a year and a half for a 120GHz display...


 I mean, that is my min. that I would like. There is already 2k 165hz screens out now but I already bought this current laptop.


----------



## caroline! (Oct 23, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> I don't use raytracing, but I still got my 3060Ti because it was a decent step up and overall a kickass card. I think you should get a card if you are looking to upgrade because they run non-RTX workloads just fine. Actually, RTX workloads take a performance hit, so you'll get more FPS without it.


I won't be upgrading anytime soon, honestly the only reason I built my PC was to get rid of my old monster, I managed to overclock that thing to the absolute limit, built custom cooling for it, couldn't afford real cooling, plus, it was a fun project.

still rocking a CRT monitor here, my graphics card is overkill for it, it has an oddball resolution of 1536p, guess that was top of the line in like 2005


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 23, 2021)

I've decided to go down the LGA1200 route for now. Waiting for LGA1700 imo presents too much new tech, too soon ( in combo with Win11) . So ordered a Gigabyte AORUS ULTRA Z590 board. Now to hunt down a nice unlocked i7 to go with it for my next gaming rig build. Should do for next couple yrs until DDR5 & Win 11 have settled down.


----------



## cvaldes (Oct 23, 2021)

LGA1700 might be a one shot (generation) wonder.

Unless someone else is paying for it, its value might be highly disputable.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 23, 2021)

I really just want a new GPU at some point. Maybe some ram and still more storage. This rig has kinda hit a good sweet spot for me, up on this sustained plateau. It's really nothing special but everything has worked well together through many upgrades. Over time it sort of crystallized into something that works smoothly for me. I'm garden theory on my builds - things need time to mature. And once they do, keeping it going is far less costly in labor and resources. That stasis is kind of the whole reason I spend the time I do with each build in the first place. I mess with it relentlessly, over long stretches of time, in order to one day carve out a place in life where I am just doing whatever I want to do and everything is just working optimally. But it's complicated, as I have upgraded quite a lot. It's 2 or 3 near-finished builds if you factor it all in. If you paid attention there were great buys to be had at certain times. I was just going through a lot of components, more so outside of my own builds. This build is obviously pre-covid and I was out doing a lot more builds for people. So I was staying plugged into everything coming out, sizing up what I have and what I'll use the old parts for 

It's a "bleh" time for people like me. I can still be peacefully nihilistic about it for a while. The GPU thing will probably start getting to me in the next year or two. Otherwise, I'd rather focus on other features of this area. Namely the audio listening and production aspect. Way more valuable to me than building a new PC in such a hostile market. I'll think about a new build when I'm looking at a different scene. Come back to it when times are better. I dunno, I think there's some value in being flexible with things like that. I'm just kinda letting things jive for the time being. There are more ways to spend time and money than there is either of those things in existence. PC building can just be dead to me for a while longer. If I get the itch maybe I'll put this on liquid for kicks. Give myself something to do with it again.

Haha, and I see I did post in this thread a little while back. My view hasn't changed too much, ultimately. Don't know, not too concerned. Kind of expected to be here at this point.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 23, 2021)

caroline.v said:


> I won't be upgrading anytime soon, honestly the only reason I built my PC was to get rid of my old monster, I managed to overclock that thing to the absolute limit, built custom cooling for it, couldn't afford real cooling, plus, it was a fun project.
> 
> still rocking a CRT monitor here, my graphics card is overkill for it, it has an oddball resolution of 1536p, guess that was top of the line in like 2005


Custom cooling eh? You could post it in the Your PC ATM thread on here. I'm sure a lot of people would love to check it out!

1536p? Ah, you mean 2048x1536. Yeah, that's the highest 4:3 resolution VGA supports. Pretty common for CRT monitors.
I guess you had a highend CRT monitor - my old one(bought in 2003) maxed out at 1024x768


----------

